# psicopedagogía



## nati80

Buenos días, Psicopedagogía se expresaría Psychopedagogy? gracias


----------



## Talant

Cuando tengas dudas así, busca en Google. En ocasiones te lo confirman páginas fiables como la Wikipedia


----------



## nati80

Muchas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe that's the translation, but the term doesn't seem to be widely used in English.


----------



## nati80

*Psychopedagogy* is a combination of two main branches of study, Pedagogy and Psychology


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, and that's all it says. Usually Wikipedia can provide several paragraphs about anything 
Note also that the references provided are not in English. 
But if you have to translate it, I guess that's the translation ...


----------



## VaneF

Hi! In Argentina one thing a "psicopedagogo" can do is to adapt materials for educational purposes. (Not necessarily for students with special needs) 

In the following case they will adapt instructional materials to be used on an online campus. 

"Una equipo de Psicopedagogía , experto en diseño didáctico , adaptará el material si es necesario".

Do you think that educational psychology would work in this case?

Thanks a lot!

I am thinking...

"A team of education experts, specialized in content design, will adapt the instructional materials if necessary"


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

VaneF said:


> Do you think that educational psychology would work in this case?


As you suggest, I believe "educational psychology" can be taken as the best fit to "_psicopedagogía_".
"A team of educational psychologists" could work all right in your example.


----------



## VaneF

Yes, Chema, Thanks! 

I just wonder if an "educational psychologist" in the UK or the USA would actually work on adapting instructional materials to be used in an e-learning environment.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

I actually do not know. But from the definitions and descriptions of educational psychology I believe it would be just as reasonable -and at the same time just as uncommon- as it would be for a _psicopedagogo_ to do so


----------



## VaneF

Fair enough. Thanks!


----------

